# Timer Service?



## Darky^ (6. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

was versteht man unter einem Time Service und wie würd der in etwa aussehen, hab gerade echt kA was das sein soll.


Mfg


----------



## nillehammer (6. Jan 2012)

Kommt auf den Kontext der Frage an. Es könnte z.B. ein Service sein, der Dir das aktuelle Datum und die Uhrzeit liefert, sowas wie ein ntp-Server halt. Könnte Programmintern auch ein Service sein, der evtl. gewisse Tasks zu einer bestimmten Zeit startet/abarbeitet... Wie gesagt kommt auf den Kontext an.


----------



## Darky^ (6. Jan 2012)

geht vorallem um EJB, genaue angabe hab ich nicht^^ soll nur immer eine methode nach einer bestimmten zeit aus einer bean ausführen


----------



## nillehammer (6. Jan 2012)

Dann ist glaub ich das hier gemeint: Timer (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## fastjack (6. Jan 2012)

Eher das hier:

10.8. The Timer Service

Aber Du wirst schon genauere Angaben machen müssen...


----------

